# Bach "Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue"



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

This is one of the great keyboard works in the literature and it's title contains the word "Chromatic" - and written in the first half 18th century. The fugue is incredible, building up tension as it does and I'm sure Beethoven's last sonatas and his use of fugue - particularly Op. 106 - were inspired by this work:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> This is one of the great keyboard works in the literature and it's title contains the word "Chromatic" - and written in the first half 18th century. The fugue is incredible, building up tension as it does and I'm sure Beethoven's last sonatas and his use of fugue - particularly Op. 106 - were inspired by this work:


The Chromatic F&F is a perennial favorite. Here's another good and thorny one, the B minor fugue closing out the first book of the WTC. A forecast of serialism?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> The Chromatic F&F is a perennial favorite. Here's another good and thorny one, the B minor fugue closing out the first book of the WTC. A forecast of serialism?


You mean atonalism. It's not systematic enough for serialism, although its subject does use all notes of the chromatic scale.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

All but F Natural, this work has always amazed me.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Novelette said:


> All but F Natural, this work has always amazed me.


No, there's an E# in the 2nd bar. It has every note.

Anyway, this isn't necessarily about the Chromatic Fantasia...so let's change the subject back.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, enharmonically the same. Fair enough. 

As to the Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, I'm very partial to the performance of Lucy Carolan on the harpsichord. Fugue writing isn't, per se, so difficult. The general mechanics are simple enough, but it takes an extremely skilled master to compose themes supple enough to stand all manner of treatment in the fugal texture. Chromatic themes, especially, are tricky to handle. I never cease to be amazed by Bach's unequaled mastery of harmony and counterpoint.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> You mean atonalism. It's not systematic enough for serialism, although its subject does use all notes of the chromatic scale.


I'm very pleased that you know what I mean.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> I'm very pleased that you know what I mean.


Well, if you did mean serialism, then you're simply wrong.

I was hoping that you knew what you meant.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm equally pleased that you know I'm wrong. What I said, of course was: "A forecast of serialism?"


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be interested to know what Busoni did to transcribe this work to piano. Wouldn't it automatically work for either harpsichord or piano? Or was it tweaked a little? 

Awe inspiring piece either way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Everybody, whether in agreement or not on this thread, reveals a decent knowledge of music!! 

Weston, I'm glad you mentioned this issue of transcription because I'm presenting a 90 minute lecture for Music Appreciation (some of the people in this group are retired Profs. of Music Education so I need to be up to speed) called "The Art of Transcription" and I intend to discuss Busoni. You have raised an extremely valid question here and until I actually see the scores I won't be able to answer that.

Any other issues you all think relevant for transcription please share. Thanks, C-A


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> Everybody, whether in agreement or not on this thread, reveals a decent knowledge of music!!
> 
> Weston, I'm glad you mentioned this issue of transcription because I'm presenting a 90 minute lecture for Music Appreciation (some of the people in this group are retired Profs. of Music Education so I need to be up to speed) called "The Art of Transcription" and I intend to discuss Busoni. You have raised an extremely valid question here and until I actually see the scores I won't be able to answer that.
> 
> Any other issues you all think relevant for transcription please share. Thanks, C-A


Wasn't aware that Busoni transcribed the Chromatic F&F, thanks Weston! As I write this, I'm listening to Busoni's amazing piano transcription of Bach's Toccata Adagio & Fugue in C, Kissin on the ivories. There's one for you, C-A!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The CF&F was one of the first pieces of classical music I have consciously heard. Also, seeing it as a keyboard piece, I was really impressed and because of that I decided to learn to play the piano. This happened so many years ago... but I still remember the feeling.
Gulda's (piano) version is good:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Wasn't aware that Busoni transcribed the Chromatic F&F, thanks Weston! As I write this, I'm listening to Busoni's amazing piano transcription of Bach's Toccata Adagio & Fugue in C, Kissin on the ivories. There's one for you, C-A!


He didn't transcribe that piece, to my knowledge - I was referring to Busoni's Bach transcriptions more generally. I'm concentrating on Bach/Busoni Chaconne in D minor from Violin partita. I'm interested in the Toccata Adagio & Fugue and will follow that up, thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Busoni did indeed transcribe BWV 903 for piano, though it does not get much press. I think his is the only version in my collection.
http://www.allmusic.com/album/busoni-transcriptions-for-piano-after-j-s-bach-mw0002151085

Unless there is another Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue and I am confusing them, or rather they are confusing me.

[Edit: Correction. I have a Glenn Gould, non-Busoni version, though I never listen to it. All that humming.]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Weston, I had no idea about the CFF!! The question is WHY, when it's already an exclusively keyboard work. More grist for my Music Appreciation mill on "The Art of Transcription"!!

Agree about the humming, but then Brendel, Kovacevich, Richter - many of them did or do it!!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

[video] 



[/video]For a very different transcription, Sorabji did one of the Fantasy only (as far as I understand)


----------

